# Where to sell Nude sets?



## animotionphoto

Hello All,

I'v been trying to figure out which niche suits me best, and so far nudes seem to fit better. My location affords me tons of young women always interetsed in modeling and women always approach me to model for me. I can set up studio at my place or even out in the field.   

My quesiton is where is easiest or profitable to sell these sets? I've contacted a few adult websites and magazines to offer third party sets, but I'm not sure if this is the right direction. Is this niche easier to sell as stock photography? And who, and why would someone pay $20 for a naked girl in stock photo, when they can just copy and paste from any site?   

P.S I went the the "Nude" TPF section, but noone posts anyhting there, so I came here instead.

Steve


----------



## Ernicus

I don't have an answer to your question, but I will say that you can't see the posts in the "nudes" section of TPF because you are not a "supporting member", only they have access to that section.  ;-)


----------



## animotionphoto

How do I become a supporting member?


----------



## DorkSterr

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## Ernicus

also, if you're any good, and not just a dude who likes or wants to photo nakked hot chicks, you'll most likely get better responses in the business district area of the forums, and in the nudes section.


----------



## animotionphoto

"also, if you're any good, and not just a dude who likes or wants to photo nakked hot chicks, you'll most likely get better responses in the business district area of the forums, and in the nudes section."

Well, yes, I am a dude that likes to take photos of naked chicks, afterall....I'm a man. I know what you're trying to say, though. As I see it, even though photography is an art, I still see everything I do as an opportuinity to profit. It makes it more interetsing to me. As far as being critiqued on my pics by members, maybe not at this time (at least not the nudes), as everyone has a different vision and one artist doesnt know what the other artists vision is. For now, I'm trying to put my finger on where to sell this photos so that at least I have a plan of attack.


----------



## KmH

IMO, your best bet would be to sell them as fine art images. I don't think there is much of a stock photography market for nudes.

In fact, I think it's a pretty narrow niche that will also present you with marketing and promotion difficulties.

I recommend putting them into limited editions, even though managing limited editions is kind of a pain.


----------



## Alex_B

Stock photography market for nudes is more than oversaturated.

If you can get a foot into fine art, as KmH suggested, then thre might be a chance.

Apart from that, most nude shots on this planet are sold to the "models" themselves.

Depending on the country, goth and fetish nude photography can be a great niche. Learn to understand what it is all about, get a feeling for it. There are so many bad amateurs around on that field, so people who want good fetish images of themselves are very thankful once they found a good photographer who konws what he is doing.


----------



## Jaemie

You might also consider establishing a paid members-only website.


----------



## Jaemie

Alas, we cannot put our mega-awesome photographic review skills to work for this poor man. :3


----------



## Ernicus

Ernicus said:


> you'll most likely get better responses in the business district area of the forums, and in the nudes section.



Lol, I just realized you did post in the business district.  I thought it was in the general area.  My bad dude, lol.


----------



## donny1963

animotionphoto said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'v been trying to figure out which niche suits me best, and so far nudes seem to fit better. My location affords me tons of young women always interetsed in modeling and women always approach me to model for me. I can set up studio at my place or even out in the field.
> 
> My quesiton is where is easiest or profitable to sell these sets? I've contacted a few adult websites and magazines to offer third party sets, but I'm not sure if this is the right direction. Is this niche easier to sell as stock photography? And who, and why would someone pay $20 for a naked girl in stock photo, when they can just copy and paste from any site?
> 
> P.S I went the the "Nude" TPF section, but noone posts anyhting there, so I came here instead.
> 
> Steve



First off, If your planning on selling your nude Pictures, You better have a Model Release for each model, if you don't you could find your self in big trouble.
Most places who would buy pictures of nude people will require you to submit a model realse, with a copy of the model's photo ID, to prove the model is 18 years of age or older.
If you don't have a model release, you could find yourself fighting a law-suit, and criminal charges.
That is the first thing you need to be aware of.

as far as selling your nude pictures, it's going to all depend on the quality, style of them pictures, most basic nude pictures of females have no commercial value what so ever, unless they are very creative pictures , like Fine-Art, or some sort of artistic nudes.
General Nude pictures like Magazine style pictures or Porn, has no commercial value what so ever you can download pictures like that on the web, they are millions of them out there, they are nothing special.

Now If your talking about Artistic nude pictures, then you could try creating your own website of your art and sell them that way, create wallpaper size images, or printable collections.
Also they are such art gallery's that sell such art, but they are very selective and only buy such images from photographers they know or have been doing this for years..

it's just like anything else, trying to make money on your artistic talent is going to be somewhat difficult, just like a musician, or a music artist trying to cut a cd, or an actor trying to get into tv shows or movies, they are millions of photographers out there trying to be successful in this business, and it's a dog eat dog world.   Even trying to get a job as a photographer trying to photograph models for magazines, like Maxim or other high end magazines, chances are your not going to even spark an interest as a photographer for them because they are millions of other great photographers trying to do the same thing.
what makes you so special that maxim would want YOU to do their photography when they have photographers they trust and worked with for years?
These photographers don't just fill out an application to get the job, these people are hired from word of mouth people they trust,  I know I been in the business for over 20 years, you have probably a better chance of winning the powerball  twice in 1 month , then setting foot as a photographer in a high end magazine publication photo studio.
want to start making money with your photography, start doing weddings, post an add on craigslist and start doing general event or wedding photography, that is as start, this will get you a decent portfolio and also help you recover cost of equipment, ie, camera, lens..
Hope this helps.
Donny


----------



## tirediron

Just to point out... this is a 3 1/2 year old thread...


----------



## donny1963

Well better late than ever..


----------



## ruggedshutter

Not quite 3-1/2 years old...more like 1272 days ;P


----------



## snowbear

donny1963 said:


> First off, If your planning on selling your nude Pictures, You better have a Model Release for each model, if you don't you could find your self in big trouble.
> Most places who would buy pictures of nude people will require you to submit a model realse, with a copy of the model's photo ID, to prove the model is 18 years of age or older.
> If you don't have a model release, you could find yourself fighting a law-suit, and criminal charges.
> That is the first thing you need to be aware of.
> 
> as far as selling your nude pictures, it's going to all depend on the quality, style of them pictures, most basic nude pictures of females have no commercial value what so ever, unless they are very creative pictures , like Fine-Art, or some sort of artistic nudes.
> General Nude pictures like Magazine style pictures or Porn, has no commercial value what so ever you can download pictures like that on the web, they are millions of them out there, they are nothing special.
> 
> Now If your talking about Artistic nude pictures, then you could try creating your own website of your art and sell them that way, create wallpaper size images, or printable collections.
> Also they are such art gallery's that sell such art, but they are very selective and only buy such images from photographers they know or have been doing this for years..
> 
> it's just like anything else, trying to make money on your artistic talent is going to be somewhat difficult, just like a musician, or a music artist trying to cut a cd, or an actor trying to get into tv shows or movies, they are millions of photographers out there trying to be successful in this business, and it's a dog eat dog world.   Even trying to get a job as a photographer trying to photograph models for magazines, like Maxim or other high end magazines, chances are your not going to even spark an interest as a photographer for them because they are millions of other great photographers trying to do the same thing.
> what makes you so special that maxim would want YOU to do their photography when they have photographers they trust and worked with for years?
> These photographers don't just fill out an application to get the job, these people are hired from word of mouth people they trust,  I know I been in the business for over 20 years, you have probably a better chance of winning the powerball  twice in 1 month , then setting foot as a photographer in a high end magazine publication photo studio.
> want to start making money with your photography, start doing weddings, post an add on craigslist and start doing general event or wedding photography, that is as start, this will get you a decent portfolio and also help you recover cost of equipment, ie, camera, lens..
> Hope this helps.
> Donny







I'll quit now.  XD


----------



## donny1963

Oh might I also add, that most photographers who get hired or sell their pictures to magazines, use high end equipment,
like a medium format camera like the Hasselblad H5D-200c 
Selling for around $45,000.00 just for the camera body. never mind the lese.
Why would a publication magazine like maxim magazine want to hire you with your 
*Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
*Compared to the Hasselblad, them other cameras are pathetic.

think about it, you have a publication business, and you need some pictures done for a client, the model is Cindy Crawford, she is getting paid 1.2 million dollars for her to sponsor K-Jewelers, the job? take some fashion pictures of Cindy Crawford with K-Jewelers products.
Now, do you think that a publishing company is going to hire you with your Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III,  or hire a photographer using the Hasselblad H5D-200c ?
of course they are going with the guy with the Hasselblad :/
And even a photo shoot for maxim magazine photographing an unknown model, it's their magazine, they are going to use the photographer that will give them the sharpest images,, so basically your competing against a photographer with the 
Hasselblad H5D-200c  Vs Your Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III

Hey look on the bright side, if you win 50K in the lottery you then can compete with them high end photographers..
*


----------



## Scatterbrained

donny1963 said:


> Oh might I also add, that most photographers who get hired or sell their pictures to magazines, use high end equipment,
> like a medium format camera like the Hasselblad H5D-200c
> Selling for around $45,000.00 just for the camera body. never mind the lese.
> Why would a publication magazine like maxim magazine want to hire you with your
> *Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
> *Compared to the Hasselblad, them other cameras are pathetic.
> 
> think about it, you have a publication business, and you need some pictures done for a client, the model is Cindy Crawford, she is getting paid 1.2 million dollars for her to sponsor K-Jewelers, the job? take some fashion pictures of Cindy Crawford with K-Jewelers products.
> Now, do you think that a publishing company is going to hire you with your Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III,  or hire a photographer using the Hasselblad H5D-200c ?
> of course they are going with the guy with the Hasselblad :/
> And even a photo shoot for maxim magazine photographing an unknown model, it's their magazine, they are going to use the photographer that will give them the sharpest images,, so basically your competing against a photographer with the
> Hasselblad H5D-200c  Vs Your Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> 
> Hey look on the bright side, if you win 50K in the lottery you then can compete with them high end photographers..*


You must be new to this whole photography thing.


----------



## donny1963

Really?  Is that what you think?   New to this site yes,,  Not to photography (thing)   , don't confuse the two....


----------



## Scatterbrained

donny1963 said:


> Really?  Is that what you think?   New to this site yes,,  Not to photography (thing)   , don't confuse the two....


Do you shoot a Hassy?  You know there is more to MF than just 'blad right?  You know that modern ADs don't care so much these days about the camera as they do about the images you create right?   I know a commercial shooter who's delivering images from a mix of m4/3 and 35mm DSLR.  I don't think he's shot a MF back in at least 2 years.    It's all about the right tool for the job.


----------



## donny1963

I've used one before, it didn't belong to me but I was assigned to it.
 They are used for many reasons, mostly because of it's ability to deliver razor sharp images.
for instance Playboy that is the format they used.. But they are also great for landscape photography and night photography.
I've taken shots at 800 ISO and was able to create very large prints from it, because it holds it's sharpness even using high ISO, where a 35mm camera cannot.
the size of the sensor is so huge enabling it to get more detail in lower light situations where a 35mm can't.
it's all about how many MP along with the sensor size working together. One thing I loved about that Hasselblad is that you can take it apart very easy, you can get to the sensor so easy just by taking one piece off in the back and just blow air into it or wipe it off, it's as easy as that.
another great thing about it is, that it's weather resistant, that piece of equipment is kick ass.
Believe it or not, princess Diana's wedding was shot with it, I just guess the royal family deserves the best..
I been doing photography for over 20 years, I know what it is and I've also used one before the digital age..


----------



## ruggedshutter

Sorry, I disagree Donny.  The digital DSLR's hold their own in regards to sharpness and handling of digital noise.  DSLR cameras have been able to handle ISO 800 with no noise for a number of years.  I have used an old Canon 20D (circa 2004) to make a 53 foot long banner for a trade show.


----------



## Derrel

PLENTY of nude sets are being shot and sold with Canon 5D-II's and III's and Nikon D3x,D800,D810, and so on and so on. I was just noticing that Sports Illustrated swimsuit shoots with a mixture of Canon 5D series cams and Hassy MF digital...depending on the actual camera/lens NEEDS required to get the **exact type** of image that would fulfill the shot requirements.

For *printed images which are halftoned*...the tiny dots that make up the photo images on-paper nullify most of the resolution differences between medium format digital, large format film, and FX d-slr...the dots per inch is so low on slick paper that the technical quality is amply good with 16,20,24,36 million pixels per image.

However, MF cameras that offer some leaf shutter lenses also make it easy to shoot studio flash in daylight without ND filtration, at higher shutter speeds, and at "normal" f/stops, while still getting single, discrete-burst flash power levels with studio-type lighting. MF has a shallower DOF look that can at times, be very appealing.

WHAT CAMERA to use for serious photography depends on what the assignment calls for, and how the images need to look as final images...a MF camera is vastly,vastly inferior to a Canon or Nikon d-slr if the shoot calls for high fluidity, fast focusing, long lenses, or a highly flexible camera that can focus fast,reliably, in fluid situations. No one, single type of camera is really perfect for every task or situation. The idea that a MF d-slr or MF film cam is* the ideal* is...kinda silly.


----------



## donny1963

ruggedshutter said:


> Sorry, I disagree Donny.  The digital DSLR's hold their own in regards to sharpness and handling of digital noise.  DSLR cameras have been able to handle ISO 800 with no noise for a number of years.  I have used an old Canon 20D (circa 2004) to make a 53 foot long banner for a trade show.



That's BS,  DSLR's are good, but do not even compare to the MFC,  you can not get a good wall side print at 800 ISO like the Hasselblad can, there is no way.
Obviously you don't  have much experience with a MFC like the Hasselblad, because if you did you would know that DSLR's do not even come close to the quality..   hmm, maybe that's why the Hasselblad runs for $45,000.00 and the DSLR's can be bought for about 20% the cost of the Hasselblad. think there is a reason for that?      if you look at the size of the sensor of the Hasselblad and then that of a DSLR's camera and say DSLR's can measure up to the Hasselblad then your completely incompetent when it comes to this topic..   yes sensor size has plays a great deal when it comes to picture quality and sharpness, I think you need to take some classes in how this works..  because of the sensor size and MP combined, there is also a huge increase in color range as well..
the numbers don't lie, if what your saying is true then any one who has purchased a Hasselblad got ripped off..  your statement is completely false sorry..


----------



## Derrel

Soooooo, the higher the cost, the BETTER the tool is, right? You keep trying to use "cost" or "price" to justify your assertions of MF superiority.

Your ideas are kind of old-fashioned, sort of like stuck in a film-era mindset, where retouching was done by women with magnifying glasses and tiny airbrushes, working directly on film...you know, before images were handled in software.

"MFC"....digital medium format is dinky compared to 6x8 or 6x9 cm film...and 4x5 sheet film is in-freaking-credible...and yet...despite the astounding quality of 4x5 sheet film, and the amazing camera movements and DOF control that a 4x5 camera allows....I can buy any one of a hundred 4x5 monorail cams for $150-$500 on e-Bay, and get a full set of four lenses for $2,000, on boards, with good shutters...So....the idea that *camera cost is firmly linked to quality of image* falls flat on its ass...and your "theory" with it as well...

See, the idea that a $25,000 wristwatch tells me the time _*in a better, higher-quality way*_ than a $29 Casio is just... well...fill in the pejorative here: ______ ____d.


----------



## donny1963

Derrel said:


> Soooooo, the higher the cost, the BETTER the tool is, right? You keep trying to use "cost" or "price" to justify your assertions of MF superiority.
> 
> Your ideas are kind of old-fashioned, sort of like stuck in a film-era mindset, where retouching was done by women with magnifying glasses and tiny airbrushes, working directly on film...you know, before images were handled in software.
> 
> "MFC"....digital medium format is dinky compared to 6x8 or 6x9 cm film...and 4x5 sheet film is in-freaking-credible...and yet...despite the astounding quality of 4x5 sheet film, and the amazing camera movements and DOF control that a 4x5 camera allows....I can buy any one of a hundred 4x5 monorail cams for $150-$500 on e-Bay, and get a full set of four lenses for $2,000, on boards, with good shutters...So....the idea that *camera cost is firmly linked to quality of image* falls flat on its ass...and your "theory" with it as well...
> 
> See, the idea that a $25,000 wristwatch tells me the time _*in a better, higher-quality way*_ than a $29 Casio is just... well...fill in the pejorative here: ______ ____d.





Really? is that what you got out of that, that the bigger the cost the better?  no, it's the other way around, common sense will tell you that a better camera is probably going to cost you a lot more money?  that is how it really work...    
if you go to a camera shop, and tell them I want the best camera I can afford, the first question they are going to ask you what is your price range, becuase
it's going to take a lot more money to get a DSLR vs a P&S or AP&S camera, common sense right?
a DSLR camera is going to cost you a lot less then a ADSLR isn't it? why? well because it's a better camera and capable of doing a whole lot more that and a major reason is the DSLR sensor is cropped , where the ADSLR is a full framed camera, what does that mean? it means the ADSLR is a real 35 mmm camera well the fame is any way, where is the DSLR is not really a 35 mm camera  and you will notice the difference if you put a L series lens in a DSLR and take a picture and then put that same lens in the ADSLR , the picture will be noticeably different,  same as if you take the same pic with the same type of lens in a MFC.
so yeah better the camera you get the more your going to pay for it.   when I talk about cost I'm not using that as a standard of how good your equipment is, but pointing out if you that if some one is paying $45,000.00 for a MFC camera body vs $4,000.00 for a ADSLR, one who is buying the MFC is going to want to know where the extra $41,000.00 went, don't ya think? common sense would say that they would have to have a good reason to justify it right?
And it isn't because the MFC is made out of gold right? or maybe just stupid people like giving $41,000.00 for something for no reason ?
really  your statements are making you look like a moron.
Maybe you can't admit you don't know what your talking about or that you been wrong all these years and thought a ADSLR CAMERA does just as good a job as  MFC? but come to find out you was WRONG!!!!  As much as the truth may hurt, as much as this may be some sort of embarrassment or tension for you I really don't give a ****, the facts are that the MFC are a way better camera then the ADSLR camera's period.. there is nothing you can say to justify you saying that MFC are not a big difference in the quality of pictures it produces vs the ADSLR or below..

Donny


----------



## ruggedshutter

No one is putting down your precious Hassy.  We're just saying that to get the job done and correctly that your statement below isn't accurate.  Full frame DSLR's and in fact even APS-C sensors are capable of producing full page magazine spreads, even at high ISO (ISO 800 as you describe) with impeccable detail and sharpness.  The rest of your post is dibble...



donny1963 said:


> Oh might I also add, that most photographers who get hired or sell their pictures to magazines, use high end equipment,
> like a medium format camera like the Hasselblad H5D-200c
> Selling for around $45,000.00 just for the camera body. never mind the lese.
> Why would a publication magazine like maxim magazine want to hire you with your
> *Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
> *Compared to the Hasselblad, them other cameras are pathetic.*


----------



## snowbear

IBL


----------



## unpopular

ruggedshutter said:


> No one is putting down your precious Hassy.



If nobody else is, I will.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Alright who was searching for nudes that revived this old, ancient, worn out, seen better days thread?

Please o might moderator (tirediron) lock 'er up! lol


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> Alright who was searching for nudes that revived this old, ancient, worn out, seen better days thread?


Some noob, I guess.


----------



## Overread

Everyone calm down!! 

Come now we can debate the merits of sensor formats and different camera brands without needing to fight over it can't we. Or do I REALLY have to get the coal out for Christmas?


----------



## ruggedshutter

Christmas isn't Christmas without a little -->||<-- drama


----------



## Derrel

Donny,Donny,Donny...let's get back to the nude sets, shall we? Before your Hasselblad explodes, I mean.


----------



## killerseaguls

Was someone looking for
Nude models? I'm game [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

killerseaguls said:


> Was someone looking for
> Nude models? I'm game [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah - 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## desertrattm2r12

As a long time freelance photographer from the SIN Fernando Valley of El Lay where most of the "adult" films and stills are created in the U S of A, I have known quite a number of photographers who zoom in on nekked ladies.
I think there has been a ton of bullfeathers from both sides of the street on this one. Some people make a lot of money taking concert photos with pretty ordinary cameras and some people do very well at the same thing using very expensive equipment. It's the same with nudes.
Almost anything you want and probably a lot you don't want is a click or two away on the Internet. Do you have any idea how much a gorgeous model costs in a former Soviet country where the  average wage is under $1,000 a year? Talk about competition. Anyone going into the business should start small and think small and see how it goes.
I met a small town model once who said she was going to go to Hollywood and knock them dead. Fair enough. But she also said she was going to become a big movie star in two years. Wait a minute. Talking about setting yourself up for failure. I suggest you not do that. You need to do research, research, research into markets. And the feds might want to see a photo of each of your models topless with her driver's license held up next to her face. A photograph and a separate I.D. won't keep you out of the slammer. Their concern is mostly kiddie porn.


----------



## unpopular

desertrattm2r12 said:


> And the feds might want to see a photo of each of your models topless with her driver's license held up next to her face. A photograph and a separate I.D. won't keep you out of the slammer. Their concern is mostly kiddie porn.



The following is not legal advise nor do am I advocating child pornography of any form.

While good advise, it seems a bit of an exaggeration. Unless the model clearly is underage, it would be nearly impossible to prosecute child pornography by photographs alone - especially if the model is actually old enough to pose this way. It is the prosecution's responsibility to prove that the model is, in fact, underage. At a certain point of physical development this would be nearly impossible.

My point here isn't to say "oh, go ahead and photograph teenagers all you want", but rather that if your models are in fact consenting adults and typically developed it's highly unlikely that you will face inaccurate charges of child pornography because they look like they might possibly be underage.

That said, there are federal record keeping requirements for "simulated or actual" sexual performances. Whether simple nudity is considered "lascivious exhibition of the genitals or pubic area" is not clearly defined. Given that you're having trouble selling your images, I'm guessing that this probably does not apply since selling porno shouldn't be too difficult.

See sections 2256, 2257A-B:

18 U.S. Code Chapter 110 - SEXUAL EXPLOITATION AND OTHER ABUSE OF CHILDREN

There are softcore sites out there though that specialize in more "tasteful" erotic images of adult women. MET ART comes to mind. I am sure that they would require meticulous record keeping and probably have pretty stringent quality and style requirements.


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I know it is hard to believe but some people who get throwed in the slammer are innocent. I'm just saying be careful, be professional. This biz is not for folks who think it's just a fun thing to do on the side and there are no rules. You may not like the reality of the biz -- flakey models who don't show up, models who lie about everything, models with significant others who think they have to be in charge and so say no to the most stupid things. And there are the sleazy agents, crummy publishers, in short -- just like the rest of the world only maybe a little more so.


----------



## unpopular

desertrattm2r12 said:


> I know it is hard to believe but some people who get throwed in the slammer are innocent



And certainly true of accusations that hold a lot of emotional and social baggage, and none more so than accusations of sex crimes against children. I didn't mean to suggest that your advise wasn't good, though, I have a hard time seeing a prosecution being remotely possible by a photograph alone.

That said, weird stuff is definitely out there and I can certainly see a child being photographed with fake IDs provided by her abuser. Record keeping is essential, and according to federal law is generally required - and the vagueness of what constitutes this law isn't something that will likely help a photographer, as the law tends to be more conservative with the question of what is pornography than it is lenient.


----------



## LisaMin

Hi,

This may not be the right place.. So please forgive me. We are a married couple in Las Vegas.  My hubby wants to set up a classy yet erotic photoshoot for me. Can someone direct me where to go in this site to find a local photographer?
Thank you!
Lisa


----------



## JoeW

LisaMin said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may not be the right place.. So please forgive me. We are a married couple in Las Vegas.  My hubby wants to set up a classy yet erotic photoshoot for me. Can someone direct me where to go in this site to find a local photographer?
> Thank you!
> Lisa


Hi Lisa, I suggest you go to www.modelmayhem.com and look for photographers.  The catch is that in order to access most accounts and also put out a casting call, you need to be a member.  That's free (at least a basic account is).  But it generally takes them about a week-10 days from the point you apply to the point you're approved.  You will find hundreds of photographers near LV who could potentially do this work this way.  Your biggest concern will be vetting them--to be sure you aren't hearing from a GWC (guy with camera) or someone who has a bad track record.  Additionally while you will likely have photographers who will offer to pay you, the arrangement you want is to pay the photographer and as part of the agreement, you will own the photos, all negatives and all digital files with the photographer giving up all rights of ownership to any results from the shoot.  And you want that in writing.  If you want more details, just send me a private message.


----------



## LisaMin

JoeW said:


> LisaMin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This may not be the right place.. So please forgive me. We are a married couple in Las Vegas.  My hubby wants to set up a classy yet erotic photoshoot for me. Can someone direct me where to go in this site to find a local photographer?
> Thank you!
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, I suggest you go to www.modelmayhem.com and look for photographers.  The catch is that in order to access most accounts and also put out a casting call, you need to be a member.  That's free (at least a basic account is).  But it generally takes them about a week-10 days from the point you apply to the point you're approved.  You will find hundreds of photographers near LV who could potentially do this work this way.  Your biggest concern will be vetting them--to be sure you aren't hearing from a GWC (guy with camera) or someone who has a bad track record.  Additionally while you will likely have photographers who will offer to pay you, the arrangement you want is to pay the photographer and as part of the agreement, you will own the photos, all negatives and all digital files with the photographer giving up all rights of ownership to any results from the shoot.  And you want that in writing.  If you want more details, just send me a private message.
Click to expand...

Thank you JoeW! How do I send you a Private Message! I'm not a computer person!


----------



## otherprof

animotionphoto said:


> "also, if you're any good, and not just a dude who likes or wants to photo nakked hot chicks, you'll most likely get better responses in the business district area of the forums, and in the nudes section."
> 
> Well, yes, I am a dude that likes to take photos of naked chicks, afterall....I'm a man. I know what you're trying to say, though. As I see it, even though photography is an art, I still see everything I do as an opportuinity to profit. It makes it more interetsing to me. As far as being critiqued on my pics by members, maybe not at this time (at least not the nudes), as everyone has a different vision and one artist doesnt know what the other artists vision is. For now, I'm trying to put my finger on where to sell this photos so that at least I have a plan of attack.


I'm confused. You are talking about $20 shots of naked women, contacting adult web sites, and maintaining your artistic vision but always being concerned with making a buck. Maybe it's just the thought of an endless supply of women willing to take their clothes off to be photographed (without getting paid as models? Watch that bottom - _no pun_ -  line!) that are found in Texas that has my head spinning.


----------



## JoeW

LisaMin said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaMin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This may not be the right place.. So please forgive me. We are a married couple in Las Vegas.  My hubby wants to set up a classy yet erotic photoshoot for me. Can someone direct me where to go in this site to find a local photographer?
> Thank you!
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, I suggest you go to www.modelmayhem.com and look for photographers.  The catch is that in order to access most accounts and also put out a casting call, you need to be a member.  That's free (at least a basic account is).  But it generally takes them about a week-10 days from the point you apply to the point you're approved.  You will find hundreds of photographers near LV who could potentially do this work this way.  Your biggest concern will be vetting them--to be sure you aren't hearing from a GWC (guy with camera) or someone who has a bad track record.  Additionally while you will likely have photographers who will offer to pay you, the arrangement you want is to pay the photographer and as part of the agreement, you will own the photos, all negatives and all digital files with the photographer giving up all rights of ownership to any results from the shoot.  And you want that in writing.  If you want more details, just send me a private message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you JoeW! How do I send you a Private Message! I'm not a computer person!
Click to expand...

  I'm writing from a Mac so the layout of the site may vary on a PC but...scroll to the top of the page.  In the upper right you'll see an envelope.  Click on it, then click on "start a new conversation."  And that's how you do it.


----------



## LisaMin

I think I did it!


----------



## donny1963

ruggedshutter said:


> No one is putting down your precious Hassy.  We're just saying that to get the job done and correctly that your statement below isn't accurate.  Full frame DSLR's and in fact even APS-C sensors are capable of producing full page magazine spreads, even at high ISO (ISO 800 as you describe) with impeccable detail and sharpness.  The rest of your post is dibble...
> 
> 
> 
> donny1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh might I also add, that most photographers who get hired or sell their pictures to magazines, use high end equipment,
> like a medium format camera like the Hasselblad H5D-200c
> Selling for around $45,000.00 just for the camera body. never mind the lese.
> Why would a publication magazine like maxim magazine want to hire you with your
> *Nikon D810 36.3 MP Digital SLR Camera  or Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
> *Compared to the Hasselblad, them other cameras are pathetic.*
Click to expand...


I never said that DSLR's & APS-C camera's can't produce good quality pictures, never said that, at all.  But what I am saying is that a lot  high end publishing firms
prefer high end quality like a HB,  no question about it,  they are many publishing firms who will also have no problem with DSLR's, as far as the APS-C camera's most professional photographers who would shoot for high end work would not use an APS-C,  most have been doing this long enough where they haven't even used an APS-C equipment in years and prefer to use full-Frame.. and yes there is a difference,  don't believe me think I'm wrong, Karl Taylor is one of the best and well known photographers in the business and also teaches photography, 99.999% of his work is done on Med Format camera and in his video's and training courses tells you exactly why.. also note his images are the best I've ever seen, what my point is if your trying to become a professional photographer and want to create art and good images and be successful why not do it right and try to create the best you can create...

go to his youtube site and watch all his stuff, give me a link to a better photographer / teacher in this business, I'm willing to bet you will not find one..
Karl Taylor

and he also has a video about the HB camera, and check out his video on
Full Frame Sensors vs Crop Sensor Cameras Explained by Karl Taylor! 





or check out his video on    Why Medium Format Cameras?





if this don't explain all this to you then maybe you obviously don't know what your talking about..


----------



## snowbear

otherprof said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> "also, if you're any good, and not just a dude who likes or wants to photo nakked hot chicks, you'll most likely get better responses in the business district area of the forums, and in the nudes section."
> 
> Well, yes, I am a dude that likes to take photos of naked chicks, afterall....I'm a man. I know what you're trying to say, though. As I see it, even though photography is an art, I still see everything I do as an opportuinity to profit. It makes it more interetsing to me. As far as being critiqued on my pics by members, maybe not at this time (at least not the nudes), as everyone has a different vision and one artist doesnt know what the other artists vision is. For now, I'm trying to put my finger on where to sell this photos so that at least I have a plan of attack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. You are talking about $20 shots of naked women, contacting adult web sites, and maintaining your artistic vision but always being concerned with making a buck. Maybe it's just the thought of an endless supply of women willing to take their clothes off to be photographed (without getting paid as models? Watch that bottom - _no pun_ -  line!) that are found in Texas that has my head spinning.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't wait for a response from the OP - the thread was originated in 2012 and the OP has been gone since June 2013.


----------



## unpopular

Doesn't matter how great the image quality if the shutter is jammed up.

Ok. I'd imagine hasselblad probably fixed that issue by now, but CONTAX 4 LIFE, YO!


----------



## donny1963

Im not gonna wait for a response..
They have been responding but not now
Because my last post pretty much shut them up. Because unless they want to further embarrass themselves with a lack of knowledge in photography from there statements that   they're more knowledgeable then Karl Taylor.
They pretty much cant say i was wrong. Because that video covers it all in english and proves what i said was accurate..
To try and claim you can use a $3,000.00 camera and it will do just as good a job as a med format Camera like a $40,000 Hasselblad, is quite a ridiculous statement.
 To say that top professional photographers are completely incompetent to spend that kind of money when they could have bought a $3,000 Nikon and got the same quality that's pretty stupid statement..



I wouldn't wait for a response from the OP - the thread was originated in 2012 and the OP has been gone since June 2013.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Overread

I think its about time we let this thread have a good rest.


----------

